# Stores in New York?



## foo (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm in New York for a few days and again I can't find any aquascaping stores on google. Which ones are worth visiting? 

Thanks again!


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Do you mean NYC? NY is a very big state.

Lots of great fish stores in western NY as I am sure that there are in NYC but there is several hundred miles between them.


----------



## foo (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry, meant NYC


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

I don't think there are any good one in NYC but out side like Flushing or Quenns maybe. Didn't you ask the same question like a month ago?


----------



## paronaram (Mar 27, 2009)

New world aquarium - expencive and sales guys they are god's of fish keeping, and get annoyed if you ask more then one question. But selection is very good
204 E 38th St
New York, NY 10016
www.newworldaquarium.com

also:
New York Aquarium Services
522 West 37St

Never been there, but friends told me, very good store

and last one I will attache a cutout from the NYC map, on this map I will point you stores, I never knew theyr address 
All this stores you can get / see quality discus, arowana and African cichlids.

There is also one more store in that neighborhood on Delancey Street, but I can't recall where.

I hope this helps

Aram


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

wow cool, I pass on the city all the time but did not even know there are some fish stores. I'll would check it out next time I go there... just came back from the east coast man. The last place where you said they have the discus... am I looking th ered ballon on the map or the arrows?


----------



## johnzhou2476 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah I agree, I hate the service at New Worlds. Especially that short indian looking manager guy - he's such a-hole. Hang up on me when I asked him too much questions about Flourite and if he would give me a small discount or fish credit if I buy 10 bags. That being said, the plant selection over there is pretty good but pricey. 

The one on Delancey is also pretty good. It's near the entrance to Williamsburg bridge. I think it's near Allen and Delcancey. They got a huge goldfish selection. Also, the main planted tank display at the front of the store isn't too shabby either. 

For Discus, check out the fish store on Mott street and Broome. They specialize mostly in Flowerhorn, Parrot fish, and Discus.


----------



## paronaram (Mar 27, 2009)

armedbiggiet said:


> wow cool, I pass on the city all the time but did not even know there are some fish stores. I'll would check it out next time I go there... just came back from the east coast man. The last place where you said they have the discus... am I looking th ered ballon on the map or the arrows?


Hi, disregard the balloon, arrows are pointing to the actual stores.
What will make you think that in NYC wont be any fish stores? :biggrin:

Also in Brooklyn (not that far from NYC), discus breeders. Not cheep, but high quality fish!


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

paronaram said:


> Hi, disregard the balloon, arrows are pointing to the actual stores.
> What will make you think that in NYC wont be any fish stores? :biggrin:
> 
> Also in Brooklyn (not that far from NYC), discus breeders. Not cheep, but high quality fish!


I did not said there are no store but really have not seen a good one there but I'll check them out later when I go back in a few months. I hear about there is a discus breeder in Brooklyn... do you mind PM me the contact info for that?


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

http://www.marksdiscus.com/
He's a discus breeder which has some good stock.


----------



## Viwwo (Oct 30, 2009)

I get everything at petco… there are no good fish shops here and petco does not have the cool looking drift wood or stones. But I will go and see the places that people have posted. 
Has anyone ever been to the walk way on the river next to Belt Pkwy (not to far from Verrazano Bridge) there is a lot of nice looking wood. Do you think that if I go and take some wood from there for my aquarium would I poison all my fish?


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Here's a decent thread:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/us-store-reviews/32776-lfs-nyc.html


----------

